# Auto Syncing Projects, Favorites, Plugin Settings, Etc. via Dropbox?



## BezO (Aug 13, 2019)

I've been searching but coming across user's problems & solutions rather than instructions. I'm hoping folks can provide more of a "how to" for me. I'm looking to sync a few things via Dropbox:

1. Logic Pro X sessions - I'd like to sync sessions to Dropbox as a backup, but also to my 2nd computer.

2. Virtual Instrument favorites - I use Kontakt instruments ALMOST exclusively, so they're my main concern. But I'd like to keep that file synced between both computers.

3. Plugin settings - I'd also like to keep these synced between both computers.

4. My virtual instrument sounds/content are on an external drive, but that's too much content for Dropbox. Any suggestions for this?

5. Anything I'm overlooking

I'd appreciate any help folks can provide. Instructions, links, whatever. I'm just not finding this information with searches.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 13, 2019)

Do you have a specific need to first upload the files to a server before downloading them on your second computer? Couldn't you just sync directly between the devices using something like Syncthing? That would also remove any storage limitations (except for the limit of your hardware of course).


----------



## BezO (Aug 13, 2019)

Not really other than having an offsite backup. My initial concern is simply having things synced between computers, but in case of fire, theft or something, an offsite backup would come in handy.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Aug 13, 2019)

I use Google Drive. You can add folders that sync to the cloud then download them at the other end.
You'd need a pretty good upload speed for complete sample libraries and some decent space. But for projects, settings and plug in data etc I find Google drive quite decent. It auto syncs. Let's say I'm working on a sound on my laptop, I'm creating something in a plug in or Kontakt / VI etc. I save it in a specific folder (set up to sync to the cloud) that gets uploaded via Google. When I get into my studio, I download the saved file to my studio machine.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Aug 13, 2019)

I've been looking into offsite backup for Pro Tools sessions, Logic sessions, Samples & Sounds etc. Rackspace seem to be a decent option. As far as I know, you get sync software from them and a data package and it's a monthly cost. Like I say, you'd need a hefty ish upload speed to constantly upload large amounts of data, but I think once the main bulk has completed, you would only upload changes each day. It could get costly depending on data sizes and you may find buying some off the shelf sync software and an external drive easier to justify


----------



## BezO (Aug 13, 2019)

Ahh, so no auto sync on the other end. Sync to the cloud and manually download on the other end. That could work and is probably the simplest way. I would just need to remember what file types need to be updated; presets, favorites, plugin settings, etc.

This might be easier than I though. I was finding partial explanations to auto syncing with symlinks and such. Probably more convenient but harder to set up.

My GAS has slowed. I won't be adding VIs & content very often going forward. I can probably keep that manual.


----------



## BezO (Aug 13, 2019)

With your simplified suggestions and Dropbox's instructions, I have a better understanding. Not what I thought based on the info I was coming across.

Files have to be added to, in my case, the Dropbox folder. It's contents are synced in that folder on the 2nd computer. Adding & retrieving files to & from those folders is completely manual.

According to Dropbox, I can create a shortcut to the files in the Dropbox folder to the original file location, but not the other way around. Can Logic, Kontakt & plugins settings files rely on shortcuts/symlinks? I think something similar is what I was coming across in my searches.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Aug 13, 2019)

BezO said:


> Ahh, so no auto sync on the other end.



Well, I'm assuming you have a laptop or a home machine and a studio or desktop machine. Each in different locations? If they were in the same location you could sync over a local network but once you add internet between the computers it then gets tricky to sync in the true sense of the word. 

With Google drive each machine has a different name once synced to the cloud so you could sync both machines and then decide which copy to download. 

As they say, don't under estimate the bandwidth of the M1. It's sometimes easier and cheaper to just back up manually and carry a copy with you in the car or in your backpack.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Aug 13, 2019)

BezO said:


> According to Dropbox, I can create a shortcut to the files in the Dropbox folder to the original file location, but not the other way around.



I would advise against syncing into the bones of the machine, if something went wrong with the sync and it stopped or failed for whatever reason, your setting could become corrupt.



BezO said:


> Can Logic, Kontakt & plugins settings files rely on shortcuts/symlinks? I think something similar is what I was coming across in my searches.




Now you're going over my head a bit. If I understand symbol links correctly then I don't see any reason why not.


----------



## BezO (Aug 14, 2019)

ThePrioryStudio said:


> Well, I'm assuming you have a laptop or a home machine and a studio or desktop machine. Each in different locations? If they were in the same location you could sync over a local network but once you add internet between the computers it then gets tricky to sync in the true sense of the word.
> 
> With Google drive each machine has a different name once synced to the cloud so you could sync both machines and then decide which copy to download.
> 
> As they say, don't under estimate the bandwidth of the M1. It's sometimes easier and cheaper to just back up manually and carry a copy with you in the car or in your backpack.


I carry a Macbook Pro with me, so they're in the same location often. Ahhh, network. Stuff like that is advanced for me. I'll do some research, but if you could provide some info on how to set that up, I'd appreciate it. That could be my answer.

Yeah, I've always backed up sessions manually, but I've never had a 2nd computer until recently.




ThePrioryStudio said:


> I would advise against syncing into the bones of the machine, if something went wrong with the sync and it stopped or failed for whatever reason, your setting could become corrupt.


Very true. I copied some favorites & presets to Dropbox and it worked just fine.




ThePrioryStudio said:


> Now you're going over my head a bit. If I understand symbol links correctly then I don't see any reason why not.


Though manually copying to Dropbox worked fine, it would be more convenient to automate. That one time I forget... Using symlinks this way would be the opposite of how I've used them in the past; Logic content on an external drive with a symlink for Logic to see.

Syncing over a network sounds more sensible.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi, Chronosync is decent for local sync and backup, I used to use it a while ago but since my machines are in different locations I just went to google for ease. But Chronosync has got better over the years it seems. 





Mac Backup | Mac File Sync | Econ Technologies


Econ Technologies develops easy-to-use macOS and iOS applications for commercial distribution. We have a complete line of consumer-oriented products.




www.econtechnologies.com










ChronoAgent Overview | Econ Technologies Software


ChronoAgent provides fast, efficient and secure access to all drives, folders and files on the ChronoAgent Mac. It allows you to sync remotely or on the same network.



www.econtechnologies.com





Also appears that Chrono agent is an app that you can run on client machines, which in the background picks up ChronoSync meaning you can do this over the internet or networks. 

In your case, if you were to file share each of yours drives, mount 1 drive on the other machine. You could sync that mounted drive with Chronosync. I haven't used it recently, there may be a more elegant way it does it with the Chrono agent. There's a demo you can download so you can trial test the app.

Good luck!

Thanks, Stuart


----------



## BezO (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks again. I'll look into these.


----------

